# fischer love birds, lutino. does anyone have one?



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello!
We have just recently joined and we have a lutino fischer love bird that is around 8-9 weeks old. I had the pleasure of hand feeding him for his last week and we have a real close bond. Does anyone here have a fischer love bird and if so are they tame and what made you decide to bring one home? Thank you!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

What lovely photo's , just make sure he doesn't get anywhere near your budgies though


----------



## Tureann (Jan 11, 2009)

I used to have a yellow and orange fischer, but his eyes were black...A question: do these fischers carry the lutino gene? i mean if i was to breed with one o these would it be possible to get some lutino birdies? just curiosity, 'cause unfortunately he died some months ago... 
here's a photo of my beloved Sunday:









p.s: sorry about the lousy english...


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Tureann said:


> I used to have a yellow and orange fischer, but his eyes were black...A question: do these fischers carry the lutino gene? i mean if i was to breed with one o these would it be possible to get some lutino birdies? just curiosity, 'cause unfortunately he died some months ago...
> here's a photo of my beloved Sunday:
> 
> 
> ...


You well have to ask a breeder about that one, so sorry about your loss.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Freebird said:


> What lovely photo's , just make sure he doesn't get anywhere near your budgies though


Oh yeah, I am well aware of that trust me, I never mix breeds together, better safe then sorry. Agreed. wing hugs!


----------

